# 1. Januar 2005



## Nordangler (11. November 2004)

Hallo meine liebe Boardies. |bla: 

Ich gedachte, wie jedes Jahr, am 1. Januar eine kleine Angeltour hinzulegen.
So sollte ja Neujahr sein. Man beginnt frisch gelaunt einen schönen Meerestrip auf die blanke Meerforelle. #6 
Hierzu meine Frage an euch: Wer hat den Elan daran mitzuwirken und die Mefosaison 2005 zu starten??
Seid ihr hart genug nach Raketenluft, Wiskhey  :v  und Zigarrenstaub noch eine frische Meeresbrise an eure Nase zu lassen?? :q 
Bin echt gespannt wer mitmacht.

Sven


----------



## kanalbulle (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

würde gern mitkommen - werde aber immer erst am 2. Januar wach !


----------



## Nordangler (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Also nicht hart genug. Ich ziehe dies schon seid knapp 10 Jahren los. Die ganze Küste für mich allein.

Sven


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Klasse Idee Sven.....
Ich werde es am 1. Januar auch wieder so halten wie hier ....



			
				Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze Küste für mich allein


 ..... ich denke mal, wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, dann am 1.1.05 diesmal nicht. :q 
Wir werden sicher wieder ein klitzekleiner überschaubarer Haufen von ein bis drei Leuten sein. #h


----------



## karpfenwuerger (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Ich glaub da werd ich schlafen


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden sicher wieder ein klitzekleiner überschaubarer Haufen von ein bis drei Leuten sein. #h


 Äähhh, _*W I R ?*_
Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Also wenn ich nicht gerade auswärts bin, dann stehen die Chancen für einen "Neujahrstripp" bei mir recht gut. Habe früher schon mehrfach solche Tage genutzt (1. oder 2.Weihnachtstag, Herrentag)!!! Wenig Angler unterwegs und (hoffendlich) mehr Fische in meiner Reichweite (grins)! Wo soll`s denn hingehen? Je nach Wetterlage würde ich eine zentralen Treffpunkt favorisieren.

Rolf


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Hallo Sven,

wollte eigentlich erst Ostern wieder nach Kappeln - die kleineren Silberlinge - aber wenn du nen guten Tipp für Silvester bei Euch im Norden hast - vieleicht bin ich dabei!?

Ansonsten wärs wohl - selbst für Härtlinge zuvielverlangt - am 01.01 Früh bei Euch und das von von Belin aus |uhoh: :q


----------



## Lotte (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

moin-moin sven,

 ich kann leider nicht!!! weißt ja, gastronomie!!! dieses jahr ist die hütte richtig am brennen am ersten, da alle bis zum 2. bleiben!!!

 ps: biste schon durch mit deinen prüfungen??? melde mich in der nächsten woche mal wegen dem buttlöffelkurs!!!


----------



## Gnilftz (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Idee Sven.....
> Ich werde es am 1. Januar auch wieder so halten wie hier ....
> 
> ..... ich denke mal, wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, dann am 1.1.05 diesmal nicht. :q
> Wir werden sicher wieder ein klitzekleiner überschaubarer Haufen von ein bis drei Leuten sein. #h



Same Procedure than last year Miss Diggler???   
Ich bin dabei, wenn es nicht zum Hellwerden losgehen soll, da kann ich noch nicht fahren...  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Nordangler (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Es gibt einige gute Stellen über Winter !!! Mit 0,0% kannste auch von Berlin fahren. 10 Stunden angeln und frohgelaunt wieder nach Berlin.  hehe
Mal schauen wie hier die Leute wollen.

Lotte vom 14. bis 17.12.2004 Prüfung.
Jo melde dich!!!

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Ich dachte um die Mittagszeit los und dann bis halbe Stunde nach Dämmerung.

Sven


----------



## Skorpion (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

hej keine schlechte Idee.also ich hab schon mal hier in HH am 3 Januar geangelt,

 erst dann war ich nähmlich wieder "ansprechbar" :q Aber mal kucken vielleicht kann ich mich ja in diesem Jahr becherschen. Denn die Mefo liegt mir wirklich auf dem Herzen:k


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,

es muß ja nicht gleich früh morgens sein, lieber ab mittags/nachmittags und dann in die Dämmerung #6 
Nachdem wir uns dieses Jahr am 2ten schön die Stinte abgefroren haben http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=22419&highlight=dorsch-nemo darf es ja gern noch einen Tag eher sein  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

1a_angelshop !! Möglichkeiten zu feiern haben wir hier oben auch. Haupsache mittags biste fit für die Mefos. Kein Schnaps der Welt ist mir es wert ne Mefo zu vergeigen und das obwohl ich gerne Wiskhey trinke.
Aber wenn du weißt was Sven übersetzt heißt, weißt du auch warum ich am 1. Januar losziehen kann.


Sven


----------



## Hasenfuß (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Als "junger Mann" komm ich natürlich auch gerne mit- keine Party hält mich davon ab... obwohl... die von gestern vielleicht#g |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Same Procedure than last year *Miss*  ;+  Diggler???



Aber sonst geht's Dir noch gut Heiko - oder ??
Trinkst Du jetzt schon 24 Stunden am Tag    :q



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Äähhh, W I R ?


...... wenn Heiko so weiter macht, dann suche ich mir neue ständige Angelbegleiter  :q  :q 

@ Michael


Ich glaube, wir sollten unbedingt mal wieder bei Deinem Eierhändler ein Treffen abhalten und ein wenig plauschen  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sonst geht's Dir noch gut Heiko - oder ??
> Trinkst Du jetzt schon 24 Stunden am Tag    :q
> 
> 
> ...


Moin Vossi,ne Neujahrs-Mefo mit Euch würde ich auch nicht verachten :q
Wenn man noch einsteigen darf :m


----------



## Gnilftz (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

@ Jörg
 Kloar geit dat... #6 

@MichealB
Hör nicht auf Vossi, der postet wirr...  
der geht so gerne mit mir Fischen, weil ich immer nen Single Malt dabei habe!  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> weil ich immer nen Single Malt dabei habe!


 .... cool...denn mal am ersten gleich etwas mehr davon....MB fährt dann  :q 
Ich denke, dass es sicherlich wieder recht spassig werden wird...und wenn dann auch noch dat Silber wieder mitspielt.....dann läuft die Saison wieder genauso bescheiden wie in diesem Jahr  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

weiß nicht, so mit deckem Kopp auf glitschigen Steinen rumstolpern, Arsch abfrieren und dann doch nix fangen |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

_*Bondex ist ein Weichei , Bondex ist ein Weichei * _    :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Ich werde hier nicht mehr schlau.!!!
Wer hat denn nun Lust am 1. Januar mitzumachen??
Ich bin dabei. 
Und nen schönen Wiskhey kann ich dann bei mir trinken.

Sven


----------



## Hasenfuß (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Soweit ich das überschaue komm ich wohl mit #6


----------



## MichaelB (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,





			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> MB fährt dann :q


 No problem - Hauptsache ich muß Eure Möbelpolitur nicht mittrinken :q 

@Bondex: wie jetzt dicken Kopp??? |rolleyes 

@Nordangler: die Nennungen überschlagen sich doch förmlich  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## oh-nemo (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg
> Kloar geit dat... #6
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko #h


:q Freu #6
Dann lass das Wetter noch n büschen mitspielen 

@Michael,was´n das fürn Zeuch---Möbelpolitur?
Wir werden gepflegt n Schampus im nassen verhaften:m
Das wird dokumentiert.


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

@Dorschdiggler
Häääääää? Wieso?? |kopfkrat 

naja also die Schmerzen im Schädel sind nach einem Vollrausch doch recht unangenehm, naja ich weiß es kommt immer drauf an was man so konsumiert #2  :q  aber gerade diese billigen Tropfen können einem meist noch Tage später übel mitspielen :v  :v  :v


----------



## Nordangler (13. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Billige Tropfen ???  Igitt !!
Anständiger 12-18 Jahre alter Wiskhey, dann hat man auch keinen Kopp. Schließlich wollen wir Neujahr die Ruten rödeln und nix hängen lassen, gell!!
Das macht man ja nur mit Schnapes und billigem Fusel.
Stehen soll die Rute jawohlja.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (14. November 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Also Hasenfuß, ein Kollege von mir und ich sind also schon für den ersten Januar startklar. Wer bekennt sich noch namentlich zum Neujahrsangeln auf Mefo??

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Noch 3 Wochen !!!!
Wer gehört noch zu den harten Neujahrsangler??? Wer will noch mit auf den Törn??

Sven


----------



## MichaelB (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,





			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will noch mit auf den Törn??


Gibt es denn schon ein *wann* und ein *wo*?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Machen wir den Treffpunkt bei mir.
Im Team suchen wir je nach Wetter die Ecke aus.

Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Sven, wie gesagt. Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, klappt`s bei mir. Treffpunkt bitte noch genau rüberschieben. Ich weis doch nicht, wo du hausierst.


----------



## Fastroller (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,

ich schick Euch meine Frau und meine Kinder, dann kann ich in Ruhe ausschlafen, OK ?


----------



## MichaelB (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin,

ich muß zugeben, daß mir die Reise bis ganz oben am 1ten Januar etwas zu weit ist... #c  irgendwo in der _*Mitte*_ von Schleswig Holstein wäre okai.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Mike, wenn du in der Mitte bist kannste die letzten 60 km auch noch fahren.

In 2 Wochen ist es soweit. Wer will noch dabei sein?? Wir sind wohl bis jetzt um die 5 People.

Sven


----------



## sundfisher (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Der Weg ist ein wenig weit aber ich denke mal ich habe am 1.01.2005 die Rute in der Hand, wir feiern das Neue Jahr im Ferienhaus am Issefjord ...........


----------



## moja66 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Moin Sven,

ich schliesse mich an, allerdings ohne den Umweg über Lürschau.
Treffpunkt und Zeit frag ich dann über dein Handy nach.

Gruss Moritz


----------



## Nordangler (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Viel Spass Christian.

sven

Braucht jemand noch ne Wegbeschreibung zu mir?


----------



## Nordangler (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Alles klar Moritz freu mich schon drauf.

Sven


----------



## Andreas P (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Hallo Sven,

sollte nichts dazwischen kommen, kannst du mich einplanen.
Wie war das mit dem Treffen? Morgens um Uhr 6.00 bei dir.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Nordangler (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Nichts mit 06.00 Uhr. Gegen Mittag treffen wir uns, damit die Schnapsleichen auch mit können.

Sven :m


----------



## Rosi (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

An Neujahr wird nicht geangelt, da ist doch Anbaden in Kühlungsborn. 11 Uhr an der Seebrücke! Danach gibt es Glühwein zum Aufwärmen und dann wird es schon wieder dunkel. Im letzten Jahr waren 2500 Zuschauer und 20 wirklich mutige Schwimmer. Das Wasser hatte 3 Grad, also genau richtig. Gruß Rosi


----------



## Nordangler (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Jedem das seine Rosi. Ich geh da lieber im Neujahr angeln.

Sven


----------



## Hasenfuß (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Wann ist denn endlich Neujahr???#: 

Hoffe die Fische werden am Silvesterabend nicht so viel saufen, damit sie
1.) nicht zu lange pennen,
2.) die Augen auf kriegen,
3.) die (vermeintliche) Nahrungsuafnahme vornehmen können,
4.) mir nach erfolgreicher Landung nicht über die Hand kotzen.

Einziger Grund der dagegen spricht:

Habt Ihr schon mal *Forelle blau* geangelt???#6 Spart massig Arbeit...


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

am 1. januar kann man mit dickem kopf eigentlich immer einen schönen fisch fangen. weiss nicht warum. aber das ist so.


----------



## Nordangler (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Habe am Silvester 14 Stunden Dienst. Sogenannte Sicherheit produzieren also nix mit saufen ähm trinken. Da könne ich mir glatt den ersten Januar zum angeln.

Sven


----------



## Gu.est (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

@nordangler
ja mach das!! der 1. januar ist ein guter termin. ich bin da noch nie schneider nach hause gegengen.


----------



## Nordangler (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Nur noch 7 Tage und ca. 2 Stunden ab jetzt. :q  Für kurz entschlossende ist jetzt auch noch der Zeitpunkt angekommen mitzumischen bei der Hard Coreelite.  #6 
Also Mädels und Männer, ran an den 1. Januarspeck. #h 

Sven


----------



## blinkerkatze (28. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Na ich 

werde am 1.1.2005 im Wasser stehen aber leider trennen uns die Kilometer, werde auf der Insel Rügen fahren.


----------



## spin-paule (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

High nordlichter,
find´s ´ne geile Idee mit ´ner MeFo-Jagd das Jahr einzuläuten! Bin aus Süddeutschand und glaube nicht dass mir der Sprit bis zu euch hoch langt. Aber grundsätzlich, wie is das mit Lizenz für MeFos z.B. am Weißendorfer Strand? Braucht´s so was für die Ostsee? Hab´ ´nen Kumpel bei Eutin und da ich mir Bornholm diese Saison nicht leisten kann, könnte ich mich bei ihn anmelden.
Ansonsten noch ´ne abgefahrene Neujahrsaktion!
Bis denn,
spin-paule


----------



## Nordangler (29. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Eine Lizenz brauchst du nicht. Der gültige Jahresfischereischei langt dafür. Er gilt für die ganze Küstenregion Schleswig-Holstein.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

So noch 2 Tage und 6 Stunden bis zum ersten Mefaanangeln 2005. Bis jetzt sind wir wohl zu 4-5. Wer weiß vieleicht findet sich hier noch kurzfristig einer.

Sven


----------



## quicksilver540 (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

moin mädels ,ich will euch kja den spass nicht verderben ,ich will ja auch am wochenende raus aber wenn ich das hier sehe???#d #d 





Trend für die Ostsee:

bis Sonnabend Abend: Südwest zunehmend 6 bis 7, mittlere Sicht.

für Sonntag: Südwest bis West um 8, schwere Sturmböen, meist gute Sicht. 

für Montag: Südteil: West bis Nordwest 9, orkanratige Schauerböen. Nordteil: vorübergehend Ost 4, rasch nordwestdrehend, zunehmend 7, gute Sicht.
sieht das am wochenende nicht wirklich prikelnd aus.#q #q


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

6-7 ? Dat sind doch fast ideale Bedingungen...    |supergri 
Zumindest, um den Kater loszuwerden!  :m 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## gofishing (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Heiko Du mußt den Kater ordentlich am Haken befestigen, dann kannste ihn immer wieder ranholen. |wavey: 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> 6-7 ? Dat sind doch fast ideale Bedingungen...    |supergri
> Zumindest, um den Kater loszuwerden!  :m
> 
> Greetz
> ...


Heiko #h das wird nur ein "Kätzchen"
Neujahr is ne blanke "fällig" 
Mailst Du mir noch wenn Du los willst?
Komm dann mit "Neujahrs-Getränk" vorbei


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko Du mußt den Kater ordentlich am Haken befestigen, dann kannste ihn immer wieder ranholen. |wavey:
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Meenste, der hält beim Doppelzug???  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Philipp P (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Wann und wo ist den das Mefofischen|kopfkrat weiss nur das es an der Ostsee ist und nichts weiter:g 
würde sonst (vielleicht) gerne mitkommen#6 #h #h 

Gruß Philipp|evil:


----------



## Hasenfuß (31. Dezember 2004)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Vermutlich "wie immer":

Treffen bei Sven und dann je nach Wetter sich für einen Platz entscheiden.


Aber warten wir lieber bis Sven persönlich bescheid gibt, bevor ich hier das halbe Board zu ihm einlade... oder habt Ihr etwa Neujahr einen Kater und "keine Zeit"? 

|uhoh: :v 


Also ich will endlich meine 1. nicht-Naturköder Mefo an die Spinnrute kriegen. Gebisselt haben sie ja schon oft genug....#: .... aber alle wieder abgezuppelt!


----------



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

jo gegen 12.00-13.00 Uhr bei mir. Von dort aus fahren wir dann los.
meine Telefonnummer 04621/41885

Philipp darst gerne mitmachen.

Sven


----------



## Philipp P (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Tschuldigung das ich nicht gekommen bin

Philipp


----------



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

So nun noch schnell den Lagebericht von heute. Tatsächlich kamen die angemeldeten Neujahrsangler nüchtern gegen die Mittagszeit an meine Haustür.
Als erstes tauchte Josef auf, dicht gefolgt Leif und Boardie Andreas P.
10 Minuten kam einer vom Board herrein geschneit der sich kurz entschlossen hatte daran teil zu nehmen. Michael war herzlichst willkommen. Nun fehlte nur noch Boardie Hasenfuß der auch kurz darauf erschien. Nach kurzer Absprache fuhren wir an mein Haustür-Küstengewässer Nordgaadholz wo uns der letzte Begleiter schon erwartete. Boardie Moritz!!!
Um 14.00 Uhr ging es nun frohgelaunt ins Wasser. Ruten schwingender weise versteht sich.
Der Wind kam ablandig aus West um Stärke 4-5.
Nach knapp einer Stunde vermeldete Josef den ersten Biss, den er auch sofort verlor.
Schnell noch ne Punschpause ähm Teepause um wieder zu Kräften zu kommen.
Weiter ging es.
momme ( Hasenfuß ) hatte gegen 16.00 Uhr einen großen Nachläufer den er auf ca. 70 cm schätze. 
Kurz darauf hatte Moritz Biss und eine kleine blanke Mefo erblickte die luftige Welt. So um die 38 cm war sie doch schon. Moritz ließ sie sofort wieder ins Wasser, ohne das ich ein Foto von ihr machen konnte. Andreas P. wechselte zur Fliegenrute, was leider auch erfolglos blieb.
Ich bekam gegen 16.30 einen Biss den ich allerdings auch nicht verwerten konnte.
Momme hatte auch einen kurzen fruchtlosen Kontakt.
Gegen 17.30 Uhr beschlossen wir dann Schluß zu machen und bei mir noch einen Kaffee einzuwerfen.
Was denn auch geschah. Bis 20.00 Uhr haben wir dann noch geklönt, wo im Anschluß der Abschied folgte.
Ich muß sagen wir waren eine gute frohgelaunte Gruppe, die sich bestimmt bald wieder treffen wird. Ein schöner 1. Januartag.

Sven


----------



## Rosi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Nordangler, Du hattest Recht, angeln wäre besser gewesen. Das Wasser war eisekalt!Wenn ich so von Mefos lese, und dem Dorsch ist es nun auch zu kalt, ich werde wohl bald vom Brandungsangeln nachts auf Mefospinnen am Tage umsteigen.  Euer Bericht hört sich gut an!


----------



## Nordangler (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: 1. Januar 2005*

Danke Rosi.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist die beste Zeit für Dorsch in der Brandung sowieso vorbei.
Oktober bis Dezember kann man bei uns am besten fangen. Stell dich also ruhig mal auf die Mefo ein, bring aber ne Menge Geduld mit.

Sven


----------

